# Last Gen's Best Dev...



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2014)

To be specific, I mean the PS3, 360, Wii, DS, and PSP Gen..

To me it's either Platinum Games or Naughty Dog for consistently making great games, and not BSing their fans with last gen's BS.

maybe a slight edge to Platinum Games because Kamiya.


----------



## The World (Jan 1, 2014)

FromSoft

and ummm Platinum

and ummm Level 5

and Naughty Dog

Atlus too


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 1, 2014)

EAD Tokyo, Monolith Soft, & Atlus-race.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 1, 2014)

Naughty dog. Any other answer is wrong.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 1, 2014)

Naughty Dog and Rockstar for the sheer number of quality games.


----------



## Firaea (Jan 1, 2014)

Naughty Dog, easily.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 1, 2014)

Whoever works at Nintendo.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 2, 2014)

Quantic Dream

In reality, I have a Top 10 list since I am easily impressed
Naughty Dog
Volition
Atlus
Kojima Productions
Ubi Montreal
Platinum
CyberConnect2
Irrational
CD Projekt Red
Rockstar

And as an honorable mention, and so I beat Mael to the punch. Yager Development

Valve should not count because they transcend generations.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 2, 2014)

Atlus and Platinum, easily.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2014)

Asa-Kun said:


> EAD Tokyo, Monolith Soft, & Atlus-race.



Pretty much.


Naughty Dog's overrated as hell. Rockstar kicks their ass.

Uncharted has no heart. Like the evil dead insides of LA Noire



LOL who the hell said From Soft?

Those people dont know shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2014)

Opinions in all that Razr, take it up ur ass bro 

Personally, i can't name the best dev. They've all had some kind of issue big or small.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 2, 2014)

This thread failed. Someone mentioned Nintendo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2014)

Guys stop with the "Fuck your opinions" posts...


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> 
> Naughty Dog's overrated as hell. Rockstar kicks their ass.
> ...



you love sucking your own dick huh?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 2, 2014)

ND (U2 and TLoU)
that game company (Flower and Journey)
Platinum Games (Bayo, Vanquish and MG Rising)
Kojima Productions
Telltale Games (TWD and TWAU)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2014)

You don't have to like ND, but they're far from overrated.. You can tell that they actually work hard on their games.. Much like Nintendo, they're in love with their details and touches.. LoU was a gen defining game. Why you ask? Because they took everything they learned from the PS2(Jack series) and PS3(Uncharted series) games and polished the hell out of LoU.. They care about their franchises.. Even with their spin-offs they try some new stuff, that if they worked they implement them in the main series..  They adapt to the times, yet still put in some of the classical gaming features..

Honestly, they're Sony's best dev.. I am at the point where I can honestly say, that they never failed my loyalty.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 2, 2014)

Khris said:


> Guys stop with the "Fuck your opinions" posts...



Every other gaming forum has to be /v/ or reddit nowadays. Except worse.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 2, 2014)

While I wouldn't call their games masterpieces by themselves, I enjoyed them greatly, so Platinum Games gets a mention for providing me with consistent entertainment.
Really looking forward to what they can do with next gen's 60fps goodness.

From a respect point of view, I have to mention CD Project Red. Their games are not enough to catapult them into such a thread, but their attitude is. Really gotta respect those guys for what they do and what they stand for.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 2, 2014)

CD Projekt Red gets mention because they manage to show that the puny American and Euro devs are lazy as shit and you can make a gorgeous game running on a beautiful engine with a couple of code monkeys on a windowless warehouse and roaming power outages.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2014)

Poland must have different standards


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 2, 2014)

I've seen some real AAA stinkers.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2014)

Khris said:


> You don't have to like ND, but they're far from overrated.. You can tell that they actually work hard on their games.. Much like Nintendo, they're in love with their details and touches.. LoU was a gen defining game. Why you ask? Because they took everything they learned from the PS2(Jack series) and PS3(Uncharted series) games and polished the hell out of LoU.. They care about their franchises.. Even with their spin-offs they try some new stuff, that if they worked they implement them in the main series..  They adapt to the times, yet still put in some of the classical gaming features..
> 
> Honestly, they're Sony's best dev.. I am at the point where I can honestly say, that they never failed my loyalty.



Actually i would say that ND are tied with SM as Sony's best dev. Technology wise, i like SSM better, but ND has a much more varied history in terms of IP. THey both have gameplay nailed down, but SSM needs to embrace a new IP for next gen.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 2, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> CD Projekt Red gets mention because they manage to show that the puny American and Euro devs are lazy as shit and you can make a gorgeous game running on a beautiful engine with a couple of code monkeys on a windowless warehouse and roaming power outages.



The power of potatoes, man.

Croteam should get a mention on that assessment alone since they pull out fucking ridiculous graphics for a team of little over 10 guys that came from fucking Croatian farmlands, working on a mediocre budget for their projects.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Nintendo
Monolith Soft
Ubisoft [yeah I know]
Platinum Games

Nintendo is obvious quality is just superb. Monolith Soft gave me Xenoblade and Disaster: Day of Crisis. 

Ubisoft is a unique case for me. I did play great games from them and bad games but more great than bad one. Red Steel 2 is one of my favorite games on the Wii.

Platinum Games gave me Bayonetta + 360= epicness. 

Now I don't list Rockstar like a lot of people in here because I don't play their games. I have to fair and I can't judge a dev unfairly.  Probably great games but I am not a fan.

Now about Naughty Dog, I did play their games. Good games but no they are not the best dev. They are very good on putting all the tool from others games together and put their flare to it. Kudos to that. Imo they are very overrated and therefore I will not be burned again by the hype and I am going to avoid them in the future until further notices.


----------

